
Donald Trump wipes $5.7bn off the value of Amazon with single tweet - elmar
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/donald-trump-amazon-value-5-billion-drop-off-shares-tweet-social-media-jeff-bezos-a7896266.html
======
MrZongle2
The tweet in question:
[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/89776304922608435...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/897763049226084352)

Quoting: "Amazon is doing great damage to tax paying retailers. Towns, cities
and states throughout the U.S. are being hurt - many jobs being lost!"

Would there be any merit to this claim if it were said by anybody else?

~~~
RightMillennial
An unfair advantage that Amazon and many other online retailers have is they
either do not collect and pay sales tax at all, or they only selectively do it
(e.g., only in states where they have a physical presence such as a warehouse
and can't get away with it).

~~~
tocs2
On the other hand the only way to make money at Walmart is to work there.
Amazon lets people set up shop or use some pretty serious computing power to
set up website or on-line stores or use the servers for their "big data"
problems.

------
flipgimble
Is there a parallel here to what Putin has done to Russian oligarch Mikhail
Khodorkovsky
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Khodorkovsky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Khodorkovsky))
?

For Trump, Bezos represents a powerful potential rich adversary and owner of
Washington Post.

------
tocs2
The $5.7bn is only about 1~1.5% of market cap for Amazon and about 0.5% of the
stock price. I would not be surprised if Pres. Trumps tweet had some effect
but AMZN is coming of its all time high of a little over $1000 and has been
dropping for a few days.

------
api
Couldn't Trump's Twitter antics allow a tremendous amount of profiteering
through insider trading, and aren't Congress and the President basically
immune from insider trading laws?

~~~
iAm25626
Planet Money(POD cast/NPR) have done it. I don't believe they made any
money/trade just yet. botus: Bot of the U.S.

------
furkansahin
I do not really want to upvote this.

